# Staying strong during ibs



## Samtheham (Jan 20, 2014)

I had IBS since the beginning of high school. I thought my life was over and I would always be in tears. But that was two years ago, I'm 16 now and I realized that so what if someone hears my stomach noises? They will just think I'm hungry and once I'm out of high school, I will never see them again. Having stomach noises in class is so insignificant, I promise you they will easily forget that even happened. And about the diarrhea, I prefer to hold it until the end of class because I'm so done with having missed work, my education is so much important. Unless it is an absolute emergency, please stay in class. Having this mentality made me so much happier in life, my anxiety even went down! The reason that keeps me going and staying in the classroom is because I want to become a gastroenterologist. I want to help people just like me and even help myself to recovery since most of the gastroenterologists couldn't help me.


----------



## smile4lina (Mar 5, 2015)

You go girl! I hope you do become a gastroenterologist! Good luck with school and study hard. Thanks for sharing.


----------

